# Comeback after 3 years with no composing



## Mads Skønberg (Apr 4, 2022)

Hi, some of you will maybe remember me from 2017-2019. 

I quit composing in 2019, but now after 3 years I am starting again.

Almost all my libraries are intact, except for Komplete Ultimate 11...

I am a 42 year old Norwegian composer. I use Logic Pro, and I love to make epic music. 

Here is my "comebacktrack" - and I really hope you will take 3 minutes and 46 seconds and listen to it, and of course I would love your feedback too


----------



## sinkd (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome back!


----------



## Markrs (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome back Mads! Very nice track, good way to get back into things!


----------



## Merc (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome back 
Good tune. Not sure where your preference is, but I would have added some layers to thicken and somwthing to glue from start to end


----------



## Dear Villain (Apr 4, 2022)

Edward Givens said:


> Lush!
> You have to keep composing - no matter what. The very process is good for you. And you never know - in your quest you may just create something that makes a difference to someone else. Some stranger out there will need a lift , need inspiration, and get it - from your creation


This is a very nice sentiment, and one I hold near to my heart.


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 4, 2022)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Hi, some of you will maybe remember me from 2017-2019.
> 
> I quit composing in 2019, but now after 3 years I am starting again.
> 
> ...




What a lovely track to celebrate your return with, welcome back! 

I'd love to hear more about your reasons for quitting and coming back to composing, because that topic is on my mind often too. Any regrets? Did it help you in some way to step back from it for so long?


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Apr 6, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> What a lovely track to celebrate your return with, welcome back!
> 
> I'd love to hear more about your reasons for quitting and coming back to composing, because that topic is on my mind often too. Any regrets? Did it help you in some way to step back from it for so long?


Hi and thanx for your answer It was emotional to me to quit making music after composing from the age of 3 to 39.... And with Logic for 4 years. I don't know if it helped me, but I am defenetely more laid back now. I think that makes me more open to different genres, I suppose. Time will show


----------

